# Safe Dry Firing



## CaliColin (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone use these? They're like 3 bucks. I figure, slide this puppy in and dry fire to your heart's content. 
http://www.tacticalmall.com/pd_firs...ng_stick_for_9mm_6_in_barrels_single_pack.cfm

"_The Safe-T-Stix allows the weapon to be rendered safe and unloadable. The stick can not be removed from the weapon by pulling on the muzzle end, or be pushed out the ejection port. They are inserted in the barrel from the chamber end only. Operation of the trigger and the slide remain functional for instructional applications._


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*safti-stix*

They are just another gimmick looking for a market niche, but folks will purchase them regardless. Why would you buy some piece of plastic to stick down the barrel of your weapon, just to reassure yourself that the weapon could be empty..?? Good Lord...just perform a chamber check...check the magazine well to be sure it is empty and go to your designated dry practice area, sans any ammo. How simple is that..?? Learn how to dry practice safely and correctly and you will never need junk like that.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have to agree with *1911 driver*. That does not look a product that is really needed for anything. Make sure your weapon is cleared, leave the magazine and ammo in the next room, and have at it.

By the way, you wouldn't happen to be the person trying to sell these? If so I think the right thing would be to pay to advertise here. I could be wrong, but it seems strange that your very first post here would be a questions about a product like that.


----------



## CaliColin (Jul 7, 2008)

Relax, I've read about many well intentioned shooters who thought their pipe was empty only to find a round "sneak" in the chamber while they weren't looking. This is a $3 item that might save a new shooter an AD (or ND for those who choose to argue semantics).

You never make mistakes, and that's great. But it's funny how your signature says "To err is human.."


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Post removed because it was really dumb..


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty useless in my opinion. If I want to dry fire, I use snap caps. If you want to render the gun useless in the name of safety, use a trigger lock.

again, just my opinion... if someone wants to spend 3.00 on something... go for it.

Also, who owns the website that sells these... sticks, that you're referring to?


----------



## CaliColin (Jul 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It sounds to me also (besides the empty checking ability of this wonder tool :goofy that they are looking to make some money off the "Now your pistol is safe and it can't hurt anyone" Down side is you have a stick in your gun and not you need to get it out while you are shaking like a dog crapping a peach seed because a bad man is in your house.
> 
> I don't like any of those little gadgets that lock a weapon up so your family is safe kind if things. if you are one that keeps a pistol out then you know enough to not let little hands get hold of it. Me? I keep the mag in my pocket if the pistol is not on me. I sleep with it in a different place then the pistol when I have the risk of little explorers finding it. Adding little things like trigger locks or other tinker toys just add steps that will take you a lot longer if you are nervous. you can practice all you want but things change a lot when a real life situation is dropped in your lap.


What the... who said anything about storing your weapon like this? The title was about safe dry firing. Not the best way to store your weapon for quick access in case a BG comes. And I have no idea who owns the site or sells it. Yes, I've been lurking on this forum for the last two months to sell a $3 product folks. Listen, I've been reading up on handgun safety in preparation for my first handgun purchase. Was this my first post? Yes, that's why it's in the "New to Handguns Area." I can tell this is getting nowhere. Forget I asked. Nice bunch of folks you got here.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I go with the Pachmyer "Snap-Caps" but have heard the A-Zoom versions are just as good. Dry firing practice as well as chamber safety if you wish. I keep mine loaded but I don't have kids running around the house to worry about.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

CaliColin,
Chill pill x 2 call us in the morning.

If you've been lurking for a while, you realize why there's a set of rules on the server. I didn't make them, but I try to follow them, and I'm just a member.

I think any device that makes people be "more safe" for practicing is great. I'm a safety crazy dude, and as someone else pointed out, I've seen the safest, most careful people go to hand me a gun, and when I asked if it's empty because they didn't check it, and I asked them to check and they get all pissed off... and all of the sudden... BOING there goes a round when they check it. It happens to the best of us, and more often than that, it happens to the worst of us. Personally, I'm not concerned about this type of product because I have a system that has worked and continues to work. Adding something to it at this point would only serve to break my routine. New shooters should use whatever makes them a better, safer gun owner. $3.00, I'd say that's worth a new shooters knee cap or foot or wife, or TV.

Remember, not everyone is as experienced as some, and some are experienced in ways we all fear, like having had an ND. I rue the day that I even come close.


Zhur


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..I thought about that post of mine and I don't thin i had my stuff straight. I got it in my head that it something more than what it was. And people would use it as a way to store as well. Sorry for my misunderstanding.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

CaliColin said:


> Anyone use these?


No, I use plastic snap caps.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

CaliColin said:


> Nice bunch of folks you got here.


They are and they are rightfully protective of the forum and the way it's run. Since you have been lurking for a while, you should have noticed that we get people who post here that do not have the purest of intentions, i.e. free advertising for their products, promotion of other web sites, trolls, etc. When a new member shows up and his first post is in support of a gimick product, a lot of alarm bells go off.

On topic, I'd never use something like that and stick with snap caps.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

CaliColin said:


> Anyone use these? They're like 3 bucks. I figure, slide this puppy in and dry fire to your heart's content.
> http://www.tacticalmall.com/pd_firs...ng_stick_for_9mm_6_in_barrels_single_pack.cfm


I thought those things were designed for non-firing force-on-force training (gunpoint, weapon retention, etc.) rather than dry fire.

I am surprised "Tactical Mall" sells them, though, since they apparently aren't made for overweight mall ninjas attending "tactical carbine" courses while costumed as infantrymen. :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Snap caps.....:smt033


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't use anything....I just dry fire away....and I dry fire several times a week.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

CaliColin said:


> Anyone use these?


NOT ME


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

CaliColin said:


> Anyone use these?


Does a flag unravel that says "Bang!" when you pull the trigger?


----------

